# se casser les dents sur (dent)



## nuur.luz

¿Alguien me puede dar una expresión equivalente en español?

contexto:
Le Premier Ministre s'est cassé les dents sur le chômage.

se casser le dents:se heurter à une situation insurmontable 

comprendo el significado pero no logro encontrar un equivalente.

Muchas gracias por adelantado por la ayuda.


----------



## Pohana

nuur.luz said:


> ... se casser le dents:se heurter à une situation insurmontable ...



Buenas tardes nuur.luz:
En "venezolano" tenemos una expresión MUY coloquial que expresa exactamente lo mismo; he pasado un buen rato tratando de buscar un equivalente en un registro más, digamos, literario y no lo encuentro, es la expresión "meterse un coñazo".
Por supuesto que en un medio escrito no quedaría NADA elegante escribir: el Primer Ministro se metió un coñazo con el asunto del desempleo, nonononono ¡por favor! 
Cuando hablamos con personas con la cual no tenemos la confianza de usar palabrotas, podemos decir, por ejemplo: cuando llegué el viernes al trabajo, me notificaron que me habían despedido _!qué taparazo me metí!_ por no decir _¡me metí aquel coñazo! 
_Siento mucho si no soy de gran ayuda 
À +
Pohana


----------



## Pinairun

_Se ha estrellado_, diría yo.


----------



## Pohana

Pinairun said:


> _Se ha estrellado_, diría yo.


Sisisisisisi, gracias Pinariun, la costumbre de utilizar la expresión que presenté no me dejaba recordar ésta, nosotros diríamos "_estrellarse"_ o _"meterse un estrellón"._


----------



## nuur.luz

Muchas gracias a los dos.

Según tengo entendido "se casser les dents" se refiere a una situación o problema que no eres capaz de solventar, algo que te cuesta mucho trabajo y que te trae de cabeza. 
Creo que vuestros ejemplos se refieren a otros sentidos. 

Muchísimas gracias por los intentos.


----------



## Gepo

Tal vez puedas usar la expresión "sudarle los dientes a alguien", que el DRAE define así: 


> loc. verb. Costarle mucho trabajo algo​


y que también hace alusión a los dientes...
Saludos


----------



## nuur.luz

Gepo said:


> Tal vez puedas usar la expresión "sudarle los dientes a alguien", que el DRAE define así:
> 
> y que también hace alusión a los dientes...




Me parece una muy buena opción, muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Elxenc

Hola!

Yo conozco también la expresión "dejarse los dientes" cuando algo ha salido mal, ¿ Pero no sé lo extendido que estará esta exprsión, tal cual?


----------



## nuur.luz

Elxenc said:


> Hola!
> 
> Yo conozco también la expresión "dejarse los dientes" cuando algo ha salido mal, ¿ Pero no sé lo extendido que estará esta exprsión, tal cual?



Dejarse los dientes en algo, también me da la misma idea, hacer algo con mucho esfuerzo. 
Aunque se casser les dents implica que aunque has hecho un gran esfuerzo al final no lo has conseguido
"Ne pas réussir à résoudre un problème, échouer à faire quelque chose".

Me parece una buena opción ya que creo que en español no hay nada más concreto.


----------



## saintest66

¿ un hueso duro de roer ?


----------



## Gepo

Hola saintest66


saintest66 said:


> ¿un hueso duro de roer?


¿Se te ocurre un modo de emplear esta expresión como una frase verbal?
Saludos


----------



## Pohana

saintest66 said:


> ¿ un hueso duro de roer ?



El hueso duro de roer se adecua a la expresión del esfuerzo enorme, pero no implica necesariamente fracaso en lo que se emprende.


----------



## saintest66

La frase puede adaptarse a un contexto; por ejemplo en un encuentro que supone lucha por ganar se podría decir que "el Barça fue un hueso demasiado duro de roer para los tiernos dientes del Espanyol" (los dos equipos de fútbol de Barcelona) cuando el Barça gana con un 5 a 0 sabiendo además que El Espanyol necesitaba la victoria para clasificar; exactamente equivale a "dejarse los dientes en algo" que a pesar del mucho esfuerzo no pudo conseguir lo que intentó o necesitaba.
UN saludo de Lázaro


----------



## saintest66

No sé si se podría decir que "esta vez el paro fue un hueso demasiado duro de roer para un ministro acostumbrado a imponer su voluntad a los interlocutores sociales
¿ qué tal sale ? ¿ estrambótico ?


----------



## Paquita

saintest66 said:


> No sé si se podría decir que "esta vez el paro fue un hueso demasiado duro de roer para un ministro acostumbrado a imponer su voluntad a los interlocutores sociales
> ¿ qué tal sale ? ¿ estrambótico ?



Pohana te ha dado ya la respuesta:



Pohana said:


> El hueso duro de roer se adecua a la expresión  del esfuerzo enorme, pero *no implica necesariamente fracaso* en lo que se  emprende.


----------



## cykoin

Hola! 
¿Darse la cabeza contra la pared? 
 ¿Darse de bruces contra...?
 Saludos


----------



## Pohana

cykoin said:


> ... ¿Darse la cabeza contra la pared?
> ¿Darse de bruces contra...? ...



Expresa el fracaso pero no implica necesariamente un esfuerzo notorio.


----------



## saintest66

Miremos lo que ocurre en Francia, por ejemplo en lo que concierne PSA, el ministro de industria francés había barajado un momento y expuesto en público la idea de nacionalizar la empresa automóvil PSA para preservar los 8000 puestos de trabajo además de los más o menos 15 000 de subcontrata, idea en la que se empleó bastante el homre; en esta propuesta que tuvo el apoyo entusiasta de los sindicatos y de la población el joven ministro se jugó su credibilidad y hasta se rumoreó que su puesto en el gobierno. La bronca patronal fue tal que el presidente y el primer ministro se echaron atrás y ya no se habló de nacionalizar, con lo cual el ministro también se echó para atrás : ¿ no se podría decir en este caso que para el ministro el caso PSA fue un hueso demasiado duro de roer para (o con ) sus tiernos dientes ? Fue a la vez esfuerzo y fracaso ¿ o no ? ¿ O es que a lo mejor no hablamos de lo mismo, que también puede ser ,


----------



## jprr

Hola saintest66:
Si empezás con ejemplos así, vás acabar copiando todos los diarios de la semana, y leerlos por secunda vez no es nada bueno para los ánimos.

Estrellarse, darse un estrellón me parecen buenas opciones  - tal vez "reventarse" ???

Dans certains pays "gastarse en vano"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

saintest66 said:


> No sé si se podría decir que "esta vez el paro fue un hueso demasiado duro de roer para un ministro acostumbrado a imponer su voluntad a los interlocutores sociales
> ¿ qué tal sale ? ¿ estrambótico ?


Tengo que echarle un cable a *saintest*. Esta frase, al usar 'demasiado', cumple perfectamente con el objetivo de indicar el fracaso. Por lo tanto, para mí, es válida (y nada estrambótica).

Ahora bien, también tengo que decir que la propuesta de *Pina *es perfecta: 


Pinairun said:


> _Se ha estrellado_, diría yo.



Sin embargo, lo de 'meterse un estrellón', de *Pohana*, y lo de 'reventarse', de *jprr*, no se entenderían por estos lares peninsulares, al menos en el sentido que buscamos.

Finalmente, he de decir que estoy de acuerdo en que el esfuerzo no basta para señalar el fracaso. Así como "se casser les dents" no expresa necesariamente esfuerzo.


----------



## saintest66

Hola jprr
es verdad ; era solo para poner un ejemplo de los muchos fracasos que hay y a veces con gente que lo intenta en serio, eso para seguir la línea de este hilo. ¡ Pobres ánimos ! Permíteme decir que en cambio leer lo que escribes los alegra, estos ánimos y bien que lo necesitan.
Y ahora me entero de la aportación de Víctor Pérez a quien saludo también; y me gusta que haya conservado el icono del Marx tendencia Groucho


----------



## strontium99

Pohana said:


> Expresa el fracaso pero no implica necesariamente un esfuerzo notorio.



La frase que motivó la consulta, "Le Premier Ministre s'est cassé les dents sur le chômage", no hace ninguna referencia al esfuerzo.
Si tampoco en el contexto se menciona el esfuerzo del ministro, pienso que "darse de bruces contra ..." sería la expresión más adecuada. Expresa con bastante claridad la idea de "une situation insumontable".
"Se casser les dents" tampoco parece implicar necesariamente esfuerzo.


----------

